# [Suche] USB-Stick mit 1GB Speicher, der eigentlich kein USB-Stick ist



## Krumnix (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo.

Um das ganze anders zu erklären.
Suche einen USB-Stick, der einen GB Speicher minimum hat. Dieser Stick
ist aber kein Standard-USB-Stick.
Er soll nur über einen Treiber ansprechbar sein, wie z.B. eine Maus.
D.H. das er im System von Windows nicht als USB-Stick erkannt wird, und
ich nur Daten auf ihm Speichern kann, wenn ich z.B. eine DLL des Herstellers
verwende oder ein spezielles Programm vom Hersteller, um auf den Stick
dann Daten zu speichern.

Kennt wer einen Hersteller für solche Speichermedien?
Wie nennt man so einen USB-Stick, der eigentlich keiner ist?
Preis pro Stick mit 1GB kann um die 100€ liegen.


----------



## thomass5 (27 Januar 2011)

.... was hast Du vor? 

Beim SPS-Analyzer von Autem ist ein Stick dabei, wovon die Freischaltdateien nur mit einer speziellen SW herunter/darauf kopiert werden. Ich kann morgen mal nach dem Hersteller schauen, tendiere aber zu http://www.wibu.com .

Was es auch noch gibt: Corsair Padlock 2. Da hast du deine Freischaltung in der Hand ;-)

Thomas


----------



## bits'bytes (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
also, mir ist noch nicht ganz klar worums geht.

Wenns darum geht, unberechtigten Zugriff auf ein Speichermedium zu unterbinden, dann kann ich TrueCrypt empfehlen.

Freeware, welche es erlaubt Daten 
- entweder in einer Datei verschwinden zu lassen (Laufwerk ist in einer Datei versteckt, genial) 
- oder einen ganzen Stick zu verschlüsseln.

Dieser Stick wird in Windows zwar schon als Laufwerk angezeigt, allerdings wird suggeriert dass es sich um einen unformatierten Stick handelt (Klick auf Laufwerk fragt Windows ob der Stick formatiert werden soll).

Funktionieren beide Varianten bisher einwandfrei....

Sollte es um Freischaltungen gehen, könntest du auch mal SafeNet von Sentinel ansehen, haben wir in Verwendung und funktioniert ohne Probleme....

bg
bb


----------



## thomass5 (28 Januar 2011)

Es ist ein WIBU-BOX/RU+ . 

Thomas


----------



## Krumnix (28 Januar 2011)

Wir haben sehr viele Maschinen im Asiatischen Raum.
Hier ist das Problem, das viele Viren durch USB-Sticks übertragen werden.
Wenn ich den Port jetzt sperre und sage, das man nur mit Stick a oder b
drauf kommt, habe ich immer noch das Problem, das meine Kollegen Vorort
mit ihren Sticks zwar drauf können, aber dann beim Kunden die Datei auf deren
Rechner sichern und der Stick dort verseucht wird.

Jetzt will ich eine Möglichkeit haben, wo ich Dateien (keine Ausführbaren oder
zip-Dateien, reine Text-Dateien) von dem Anlagen-PC speichern kann.

Hier wäre halt ein Stick, der kein Stick ist (SPS-Analyzer) sehr gut, da ein
Virus ja nix damit anfangen kann, weil der Stick ja dann sowas wie ne Maus
z.B. ist oder so.

Somit bekommt mein Anlagen-Rechner keinen Virus über diese Stelle.


----------



## argv_user (28 Januar 2011)

Es gibt doch USB-Sticks mit Schreibschutzschalter.
Das bringt wohl nix?


----------



## Krumnix (28 Januar 2011)

Ne. Wenn der mal vergessen wird, oder meine Leute an ihrem Rechner, der
ggf. Virenverseucht ist, was auf den Stick kopieren müssen, dann muss
der Schutz ja raus. Und schon ist der Stick verseucht.


----------



## thomass5 (28 Januar 2011)

Bastellösung: Conrad C-Control kann SD-Karten lesen/schreiben. Ser. Kommunikation der Textdaten mit C-Control, welche sie auf SD-Karte schreibt und somit ist ein Virus auf der Karte uninteressant.

Solche "Boxen" zum SD-Schreiben sollten auch mit anderen µC realisierbar sein.

Thomas

PS: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/191229/MYETHERNET-EMBEDDED-WEBSERVER-MICROSD


----------



## Krumnix (31 Januar 2011)

Da wäre jetzt meine Frage, ob es eine Firma gibt, die sowas etwas professioneller herstellen?


----------



## winnman (31 Januar 2011)

wie wärs mit einer kleinen SPS auf die du Seriell überträgst und da in eine MMC Karte schreibst das ganze in eine massive Box  nicht ganz ernst nehmen


----------



## bits'bytes (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt CompactFlash Geräte welche seriell beschrieben und gelesen werden können. Siehe z.B. http://www.csm.de/download/pdf/DOS-Drive_V1-20D.pdf

Auf vertrauenswürdigen Rechnern kannst du die CF als normales LW ansprechen (d.h aus dem Gerät herausnehmen und in einen CF Reader geben). 

Auf anderen Rechnern oder der SPS müsste über das serielle Protokoll auf das Dos-Drive zugegriffen werden.

Dazu ist es dann notwendig eine eigene Applikation zu schreiben (entweder für die SPS oder den Laptop). Du kannst dann die üblichen Funktionen ausprogrammieren (entspricht einfach Kommandos an das DosDrive, z.B. Verzeichnis und Datei erzeugen usw...)


bg
bb


----------

